# closed (Quadripartite)



## assassination (Aug 13, 2003)

bord with life and somewhat with enworld looking to rule another game. ill be DMing so im only looking for players. i got one so far and i could take 3-6 players.

taking a poll what edition should it be 3.5 or 3rd, either one i can do but for the 3.5 i got some changes for it.

you will be level 14. i trust you guys to roll your stats. i don't tolorate cheaters, so im rolling everything else. all books are welcome but if you want something out the other books besides core then tell me. ussually i let them go but i just don't want serten thinges.

This will be in the wilerness and in a dungeon. so if that changes your character concepts then ok.

anyother questions post here im on atleast once a day.


----------



## shaff (Aug 13, 2003)

I am interested.  As for a character, i think i would like to try my hand at a monk.  I would like a 3.5 game.

On another note, it looks like me, argent, and jemal are the only ones left in ur epic game, its my first one and i lik it so far, i dont want it to die...


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 13, 2003)

could you give a bit of info about the background of the campaign/adventure you're looking at?

I'm not familiar with your DMing style: 
Do you draw maps?
How much combat, vs. roleplay?
What other games have you done?

What kind of player style do you prefer?


----------



## assassination (Aug 13, 2003)

i can draw maps if the area is to complex, but if it can be explained then ill just explainit.
combat VS roleplaying dependes on how much you guystalk and where you guys go and what you guys do so for that is almost dependes on you guys.

right now im DMing Epic Giant Killers which one person droped out because of something about how i type and mistakes. i don't know.
this game ill probly be doing some maps.
player style, O i don't rilly perfer a style, because one player in a game im doing in real life is a killing mechean charges in. other is a defencive player. and onother is just avoid the person till i can kill him in one shot. so i can adaped to many styles but if you definition o style is difrent then mine. just explain what you mean by that. 


also shaff, it dosen't mader. you guys will probly be able to beat this thing but if you need help i can always bring in a NPC to help.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 13, 2003)

I would like to get in on this game.  I will also vote for 3.5.

I usually like to play a fighter/prc, a barbarian/fighter/prc, or just a fighter.


----------



## Thels (Aug 13, 2003)

I wanna join. Don't give a **** about 3 - 3.5 as I got the books for both. Do you allow LA characters, like the Aasimar or the Halfogre?


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 13, 2003)

assassination said:
			
		

> *right now im DMing Epic Giant Killers which one person droped out because of something about how i type and mistakes. *



Wow - I wouldn't have brought it up, but I can certainly see how your spelling would get in the way of communication.

Well, have fun and good luck!
I'd recommend spell-checking to help the players, if you know it's a problem. Good readers could read thru the mistakes and guess about what you're typing, but you could help them out a lot by spending the extra time and care crafting your posts.


----------



## shaff (Aug 14, 2003)

I think i have the WORST typing habbits on ENworld, so i probably had a lot to do with that guy leaving.  From now on, i will try to type better.  FROM HERE ON OUT!  Also, I may play that peerless archer character that I thought about playing in your epic game.


----------



## assassination (Aug 14, 2003)

ok so far it's 
Shaff
thels
tburdett
closed slot

so i have room for 2 more atleast.

for my information, what is an LA characters, the names Aasimar or the Halfogre don't ring any bells right now.


----------



## Jaik (Aug 14, 2003)

Mmm, level 14 goodnes..I think I'd vote for 3.5 if only because I like the changes they made to the classes, if not the rules themselves.  I'll probably play either a cleric or druid, depending on the rest of the group.


----------



## assassination (Aug 14, 2003)

ok iv looked though most of books for 3.5 and i will use most of the ruls in there. there are no changes to the clsses feats, or anything like that but the spells are the thing i havebn't had time to go though them yet. but i know what most of the changes are. so if a spell has been changes and i don't catce it please don't be afraid to bring it to my attention.

so far we have
Shaff = Monk?
thels = ????
tburdett =  fighter/prc, a barbarian/fighter/prc, or just a fighter.
closed slot = ????(when he gets here)
Jaik = Cleric or druid???
one spot left.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 14, 2003)

I will gladly fill the last spot, and would by far prefer 3.5.  I will play anything so I can fit the group, but seeing as the table is kinda open right now leaning towards a rogue heavy base and see where it goes from there.  If someone else wants to play the sneak I will gladly look at something else, even a monk/sorcerer if Shaft goes off the monk idea.


----------



## Thels (Aug 14, 2003)

Level Adjustment races are races that cost you a level. The Aasimar and Halfogre both have +1 LA for example. That means that when you have enough experience to reach an effective character level of 14, you only have 13 character levels and 1 level adjustment. You're always one level behind, but you're getting extra bonuses from them.


----------



## shaff (Aug 14, 2003)

well, it looks like I will be going with a monk, since I can't find my silver marches book.  If I would have played him he would have had ranged sneak attacks like a rogue, only with a bow, but Im making a monk, so.... yea, monk it is.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 14, 2003)

If there is still a place to fill, I would be interested, but if I know my maths, I think I'm just to late and the quota have been reach. Anyway, I lose nothing by trying to ask.

Velmont


----------



## assassination (Aug 14, 2003)

it's ok to have the level adjustments because im allowing you to use the savige species. also that guys hasen't shown up yet so my final role call is as follows.

1)Shaff = Monk
2)thels = ????
3)tburdett = fighter/prc, a barbarian/fighter/prc, or just a fighter.
4)jaik = Cleric or druid???
5)Velmont = ???
6)Casar couer = rouge ???

plases are now full. please get you characters to me asap, just e-mail them to me to look over then ill get you to place them in a rougs gallery latter. 
stats, im allowing you to role them. 4d6 drop lowest.gold is as level 14 charcters 150,000 you can create items just explain how they where created and how much each is worth. also if you are a spell caster, you get 10,000 XP extra to make items but once the game starts you will be back at 91,000(which is starting XP.

a little bit of background.
when oerrth was a newly formed and the gods themselfs were but young upstairs in the cosmos, certian powerful but alien intelegence sought dominion over this plane of existence. these elder entities, which existed in the timless insanity of the far realms, sent their groping tentacles to the mitheral plane in the form of monstrous minions - writhing, shapeless horrors that ravaged the prehuman world. devouring the souls of the newly sentient, prehuman races. the cries of Oerth';s inhabitants were herd by all the young deities, but three gods of nutrality - pelor, Obad-Hai, Nerull - were moved to action first although they knew that the far relms themselfs exhibited no piticual aligment tendencies, it was clear that the alien creatures native to those planes tended to foster madness elsewhere. thus the three gods feared that if the invaders were left unchecked for long, the mitheral plane would desend into utter chaos....

i got to go ill continue the background the next time i get time.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 14, 2003)

I will work on my character when I get home from work tonight and email it to you as soon as it is done.


----------



## Outkast (Aug 15, 2003)

*sorry*

Sorry im late... thinking about a Cleric...14 or straight up fighter 14
i may even go with my half/feind halfling... 8/3 ranger fighter... what evah...


----------



## Velmont (Aug 15, 2003)

Good, I'm in...

Ok, I've sent my character to assassination, and for the other player, if you want to know what I'm doing:

Elven Bard 8/Arcane Archer 6

Velmont


----------



## shaff (Aug 15, 2003)

do u want us to roll HP, or do we get max?


----------



## Feathercircle (Aug 15, 2003)

*Hmmm....*

I'd be a little leery of using Savage Species with 3.5...   I've heard of people having all kinds of conversion issues with it..  mostly cases  damage reduction, but other things as well...  just because a species level was balanced against 3e classes doesn't mean its balanced with 3.5, after all...

Anyway, if you've still got a slot open, I have an interesting character who might be good in this campaign, if you'd allow it...
my misborn, psionics-less, chaotic neutral with good tendancies illithid bard Ikanthilossk.  (LONG story....)  I've only had one DM allow that character, and he was the one who was so hack and slashy and inept he constantly sent things with a CR 4 levels over our heads at us but we won anyway and leveled so fast I got whiplash and decided that forcing someone's character to be gay was an adequate compensation for playing an ECL race (without having them take Level Advancement costs)...  So, kind of a bad experience with him.  

I can find my character sheet and post it by this evening...   I don't know how the Savage Species version works since I don't have the book, so I went straight monster manual when I originally created the character..  And Soldarin's ECL calculator pegged it at about 7.5 for 3rd Edition...  so I'd come in with about 6 levels of Bard.  But first I'd have to get a yea or nay from ye.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 15, 2003)

A standard mind flayer (one with psionics) with NO class levels would be a 15th level character (8HD + 7LA).

You don't really give up much by taking away psionics.  You still have improved grab, telepathy, mind blast, spell resistance, and extract.  Not to mention the boatload of stat adjustments that you get to make.  A really nice set of useful abilities.

The base starting point you'd use to determine your character level would be 8 (for the 8HD that the mind flayer has).  From there the DM would have to determine how many levels your abilities would be worth (this would be the level adjustment, or LA).

The whole point of this is to show that there is no way that your character would start at 7.5.


----------



## Feathercircle (Aug 15, 2003)

I didn't imply 7.5...  I said it'd round up to 8.  And I think you fail to understand just how 'nerfed' Ika is compared to a normal individual of its species...    And none of that was chosen to lower ECL, though that's a nice side effect...

(Story of the character's creation, not the character itself...
I was browsing the Legacy of Zerthimon site with a certain DM, and found the illithid music section..  I commented that under 3e rules, he could create a mind flayer bard to send against us, and he commented that if I had a good enough back story, he'd let me PLAY an illithid bard...  Once he gave up trying to get into my pants, he later backed out on that, but I had already risen to the challenge and constructed a strong backstory..  Ika's problems arose as an explanation for the obvious question of "Why would this illithid be adventuring with a bunch of humans instead of with other illithids?"

Soldarin's ECL calculator gives me
subtype: abberation   hit dice: 8    (total ECL so far: 4)
extra attack suite
racial stat bonuses  (admittedly gets slightly insane)
(total ECL thus far: 6.2)
1 major power- extraction  (coincidentally, character background means it'll be unlikely to be used, but that's irrelevant to the ECL discussion)
(running ECL total 7.2)
1 minor power for provisional attack bonus for tentacles
(current ECL 7.4)
One medium spell like for Telepathy (treating as essentially a one-way Tounges spell usable at will)
(current ECL 7.9)
one minor weakness for light sensitivity, courtesy of the Illithiad
(final calculated ECL 7.7, rounded up to 8)

As a DM running 3rd edition, I've found Soldarin's calculator
here , to be the most balanced way of dealing with non-standard NPCs, but I admit I have no idea how it stacks up with anything in 3.5 or Savage Species since I have neither, although I can get 3.5 basics online..   and Assasination is perfectly within his grounds to reject the character concept if he so chooses.  

The other characters I've got lying around are much harder to deal with, frankly.    The half-orc aristocrat/fighter has a family curse which would require advance DM approval, and I'd much rather play him starting at a much lower level..   Ivory Raven, the sorcerer with anteriograde amnesia would require a LOT of advance DM approval and I would MUCH rather start him at a lower level since I'd otherwise be handing him approximately 10 levels of experience worth of my character's life that he (the character, not the DM) has no recollection of, and that could quickly become awkward.  Veil, more than any character I have other than Ika goes along the lines of base rules, but as a githyanki cleric and a member of the Dustmen, he'd be difficult to manage in a campaign without at least some Planescape elements...

Anyway, since I'm now realizing how solidly a 3.0 person I am (until I get my hands on the actual non-SRD books and can make an informed decision to switch over or not), this entire discussion is largely an intellectual excercise on my behalf...  So I guess I'm going to just watch this campaign.   Avidly, since it involves the Far Realms, but only watching nonetheless.

Regardless, tburdett, you should probably sit back in the future and let the DM make his own decisions.  It's not your response itself that rankled me, its that you answered a question that I'd essentially addressed to Assasination.

Anyway, I'm stressed about starting colllege on Tuesday, and may or may not be ranting by this point, so I should probably just shut up and let everyone else get on with the thread.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 16, 2003)

*



			Regardless, tburdett, you should probably sit back in the future and let the DM make his own decisions. It's not your response itself that rankled me, its that you answered a question that I'd essentially addressed to Assasination.
		
Click to expand...


*The tone of your reply suggests otherwise.  You may recall that this is a public forum, and as such, posting and replying are allowed as long as one follows the rules.  I would recommend using the private message function if you can't bear to have others reply to one of your messages.

I am not, in any way, ursurping the DM's ability to decide this issue for himself.  I am merely giving an opinion that is in opposition to your own.  You claimed that a mind flayer without 'psionics' should be a +0 LA creature.  I disagree.

By the way, you don't have spell resistance or mindblast (at will, no less) factored into your calculations.  Mindblast is an EXTREMELY powerful ability that can leave multiple opponents unable to act for several rounds.  Isn't this worth anything?  Is spell resistance worth anything?  The evidence you presented, and the exclusion of these two abilities from your calculations really goes a long way to discredit your position.

*



			Anyway, I'm stressed about starting colllege on Tuesday, and may or may not be ranting by this point, so I should probably just shut up and let everyone else get on with the thread.
		
Click to expand...


*That part of my life is far behind me, but I can remember some of the stress that was involved.  If it helps, rant away, I have broad shoulders and thick skin.


----------



## assassination (Aug 16, 2003)

i probly should have eddited this earler. but the final role call for the campain is as follows, if your name is not on this list then you mised out on the game and im sorry for the mix up.

1)Shaff = Monk
2)thels = ????
3)tburdett = fighter/prc, a barbarian/fighter/prc, or just a fighter.
4)jaik = Cleric or druid???
5)Velmont = ???
6)Casar couer = rouge ???

hit paoint is max at first, and 3/4 for the remenin levels.
thanks for the insite for the savage species, im herby telling everybody that savege species if out. if you mised that ill say it again.*savage species will not be used in this game.*


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

I changed my mind about LA races, they're mainly usefull for warriors and we got enough of those. Thinking about Mystic Theuge instead.

Do you allow Strongheart Halflings or the Spellcasting Prodigy Feat? Both can be found in the FRCS. (A No would be fine, just checking).


----------



## Feathercircle (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm sorry, but I've never really understood quite what LA exactly the difference between LA and ECL are...  the only rulebooks I own are the 3e DMG, PHB, PsiHB and both Monster Manuals...  and the additional/alternate psionics rules in If Thoughts Could Kill.  I don't exactly have much of a budget, so I don't have much of a book collection...    I'm guessing Level Advancement rules, and the distiction between LA and Effective Character Level are found in something I don't have, probably either Savage Species or one of the Forgotten Realms books or both.

Additionally, I didn't factor either of those abilities in because the character in question DOESN"T HAVE THEM.  I thought I'd made that clear in my last post, but I wasn't exactly at my most coherent at the time regardless...   I apologized for that then, and I apologize for it again now.   Moreover, I DO recognize just how powerful a mind blast can be, which is why for my own campaign, I've followed the advice that Bruce Cordell himself gave on Monte Cooke's messageboards and reduced the stun to 1d4...  but that's irrelevant.

I was cranky and less coherent than usual at the time of my last post, and I apologize for that.  However, your tone, and the fact that you seem to have not bothered to read my entire post, are making me irritable once again, although I'm trying to not let that hinder me as much as it did before.  

Re-read the third-to-last paragraph I posted.  You seem to have skipped over it in constructing your reply.
Your entire post was essentially unneccessary, because of one simple fact:
*I'm not planning on playing in this campaign.* 

I realized while I was constructing my previous post that I'm in no mood and no position to join a campaign using 3.5 rules before I have a chance to peruse them at my leisure.
The premise of this campaign, which is what lured me to finally crawl out of my lurkerdom and post, is still intruiging enough for me to follow it on this messageboard, but as I said in my last post and again here, I'm going to be sitting this one out.   I wish you luck there, as well as all the other players, and I hope you'll be more attentive to them than you were to me...
I apologize if I"m coming off as hostile, but it's largely in reaction to the antagonism I'm percieving from you.  I'm not always good at interpreting emotion over the internet, so if you weren't intending to be condescending and hostile to me, I sincerely apologize for my misinterpretation.   Either way, since I"m not playing, I'd appreciate it if everyone chooses not to respond to this post, and gets on with the thread and the campain.

As a conclusion to this post, I'd like to say that  I hope this campaign goes well for everyone involved, players and DM alike.  Enjoy the horrific Far Realms goodness of it all!  (At least, for as long as you're sane enough to do so!       )


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

There's 2 things that relate to the ECL of a character:

- Starting Hit Dice. Any hit dice you get for your race count just like class levels. They add to your Character Level, thereby increasing your skillpoints, base attack bonus, saving throws, feats every 3 levels and ability score every 4 levels. Your 1st level is actually the 1st HD as the monster, so you get 4x the number of skill points at your 1st monster HD, not at your 1st class level. Likewise, you don't automatically get a feat at your 1st class level.

- Level Adjustment. This is a counterweight for the special abilities from the race beyond those related to it's hit dice, including ability modifiers. If you add the Level Adjustment to the Character Level, you get the Effective Character Level.

Both Starting Hit Dice and Level Adjustment cost levels, and therefor experience. If you're allowed to make a 14th level character, you subtract the Level Adjustment and the Monster Hit Dice and then you know how much levels are remaining.

The Effective Character Level is Level Adjustmust + Starting Hit Dice for those that actually have Starting Hit Dice or Level Adjustment + 1 for those that have no Starting Hit Dice. When you create a character, you can only make characters with an ECL equal to or less than the level you're allowed you make.

For example, the Mind Flayer (according to the 3.5 Monster Manual) has 8 Starting Hit Dice and a Level Adjustment of +7. Say you want to be a Mind Flayer Bard. With 1 level in Bard, that would be:

7 (Level Adjustment) + 8 (Starting Hit Dice) + 1 (Class) = ECL 16. So you need to be allowed to make a 16th level character to do that.

Since the Mind Flayer has Starting Hit Dice, you might want to check up with your DM if you could play one that starts without Class Levels (for an ECL of 15). In most cases, this would be possible. This would never be possible for races that have no Starting Hit Dice.

The Character Level would be:

8 (Starting Hit Dice) + 1 (Class) = CL 9.

You could also count like:

ECL 16 - LA 7 = CL 9.

You have 9 CL, so you get 4 feats (1st, 3rd, 6th, 9th) and 2 ability bonuses (4th, 8th).

You have 8 HD as a Mind Flayer, but since 1st level counts 4 times, you get 11 skill levels for Mind Flayer (2 + Int Bonus/level) and 1 for Bard (6 + Int bonus/level). You do not get 4x the skillpoints for bard, since you already got the x4 for the Mind Flater. Likewise, the 1st HD for Mind Flayer is maxed, while you roll the 1st HD for Bard as normal.

Finally, you may add the BaB of +6 and the Saves of Fort +2, Red +2, Will +2 to your scores as a bard. These get the threaddownads like normal, so the +6 allows an additional +1,

Hope that clarifies.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 16, 2003)

Feathercircle,

I know you did not want a reply to your message, but, life is full of disappointment! 

I would hate for you to leave the conversation thinking that I feel any hostility towards you.  I do not.  If I came across that way, I apologize.

Assassination,

Work progresses slowly on my Dwarven tank.  I will try to finish him off before I leave work.  Are you familiar with the master samurai and weapon master prestige classes?  Those are two that I am considering.  Please let me know if you have a problem with either of these classes.  Thanks.


----------



## assassination (Aug 16, 2003)

first off, Feathercircle i was just posting saying who was in the campain and who missed the triouts. for the people that looking in this post it is closed and the character generation is now being done.

those classes from the FRHB ill have to look over. it's late at night and i really don't have the modivation yet to look for them, ill have a respons for you tomorrow.

tburdett, i have hurd about those class but never really seen them, can you tell me what book they are in and then i can look for them and give you a thumbs up or down with that.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 16, 2003)

Sure, both of those classes are in the Sword and Fist book.


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

Lemme save you some troubles and post the ones I want here:

Spellcasting Prodigy: Must be chosen at level 1. Choose a spellcasting class. The primary attribute for that class is raised by 2 for determining spell DC's and bonus spells. You can take it multiple times (If you get more feats at level 1 from your race), but you must choose a different class each time.

Strongheart Halflings: Like the PHB Halflings, except they do not get bonuses to saving throws, but do get an extra feat at level 1.


----------



## Feathercircle (Aug 16, 2003)

Thanks tburdett....

I didn't really mean any hostility towards you either, I was just having something of an off day and my already irritable mood made it easy for me to read anger and condescension into your posts whether it was there or not.

Looking back on those posts, and others I made yesterday, they don't even SOUND like me.  If it weren't for the fact that I definitively remember making those comments, I'd swear that I'd been replaced by some kind of doppelganger. 

You have my most sincere apologies, and I'm glad that we can conclude this on amicable terms.   I can't wait for this campaign to start, it sounds like it's going to be fun to watch!


----------



## tburdett (Aug 16, 2003)

I am glad that we could clear that all up, Feathercircle!  I seem to bring out the worst in people with my posts sometimes.  

Assassination,

I have completed my character but I am still waiting to hear from you about the Master Samurai prestige class from Sword and Fist.

Here are the preliminaries...

Dwarf
Rogue 2 / Barbarian 2 / Fighter 6 / Master Samurai 4

If you give me the green light I will email my completed character and background info to you.

Thanks.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 17, 2003)

Alright my character concept is up an running, I have done all the basics now just need to flesh out the details like items and a better idea of personality.  I will be playing a halfling rogue 9/ ranger 5 that is really combat orianted offering decent melle and ranged potential.


----------



## assassination (Aug 17, 2003)

tburdett said:
			
		

> *I have completed my character but I am still waiting to hear from you about the Master Samurai prestige class from Sword and Fist.
> 
> Here are the preliminaries...
> 
> ...




i looked over them and sure you can use them.


----------



## shaff (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok, my character is almost complete, im finishing him up, buying items and such.

On another note again.  Assassination, you may want to re-recruit for ur epic game, it looks like its just me, jemal, and Argent.


----------



## Thels (Aug 17, 2003)

So how about Strongheart Halflings and Spellcasting Prodigy?


----------



## shaff (Aug 17, 2003)

Will you allow some gauntlets with  armor bonus, +5 weapon-like bonus, and some kind of elemental damage (still deciding which type to get).


----------



## assassination (Aug 18, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *So how about Strongheart Halflings and Spellcasting Prodigy? *




sorry, in a hurry the last time i posted, and must have missed it.
sure go for it.
shaff, you might have a point there but ill give them a bit more time. also could you explain what you mean by a armour bonus for gauntlets.


----------



## shaff (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, im being kinda vague...  Lemme try to explain.

I would like to buy gauntlets of Armor +5, enchant them with +4 to hitting and damage (normal weapon enchantment), and then make them of ogre strength.

To add +5 armor to them it costs 25,000 gold
To add a +4 enchantment to them its 32,300 gold
And to make it ogre strength its 4,000 gold

So, my question is, how much do u want me to pay for it?


----------



## assassination (Aug 19, 2003)

first off. i talk to some other dms that i know and they say that gautlents can't be made ass you say. but i will let you make them into bracers of armour. costing 64,300 GP.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 19, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *ok, im being kinda vague...  Lemme try to explain.
> 
> I would like to buy gauntlets of Armor +5, enchant them with +4 to hitting and damage (normal weapon enchantment), and then make them of ogre strength.
> 
> ...




I think, if we follow the rules, it would cost 118 600GP. Let me explain. There is a rule in the DM guide who tell a magical object would cost double if he don't use a slot. So combining power in the same magical items would tell, I want 3 object in 1 slot, so you pay 2 of them at double cost. Now, which one. That I'm not sure. I think it is the most costly you need to pay double, and since the Ogre power gauntlet is the most usual enchantment in you package deal, it make sense, so the cost would be:

4000 + 25000 x2 + 32300 x2 = 118 600.

Now, assassination have the last word in that, but here what my usual master do when we want such custom items.


----------



## shaff (Aug 19, 2003)

hmmmm, well how bout... I get gloves of armor +5, with gauntlets +4 to wear over them, and then add ogre strength to the gauntlets.  I thought it was double, at least thats what everyone else told me, so this way, I would pay 8000 to get ogre strength on the gauntlets.  Would this be acceptible?


----------



## Thels (Aug 19, 2003)

Velmont, the difference is that the gauntlets aren't weapons, thus you can't give them the +4 modifier. If you take gauntlets that count as weapons, it's a weapon and normal enchantments can't be put on it.

Easiest option would be to move the bonuses to somewhere else, like your belt, and get gauntlets that already count as weapons to be enchanted as +4 weapons.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 19, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Easiest option would be to move the bonuses to somewhere else, like your belt, and get gauntlets that already count as weapons to be enchanted as +4 weapons. *




Yeah, I approve on that, it would be simpler to have belt of giant strenght, Gauntlet +4 (or spiked gauntlet, which the later , you are consider having a weapon...) and have bracer of defence +5. Three slots, 3 normal magic items you can find in the DM Guide.

P.S: There is always a way to create any magic item you are thinking... it's just it can be named as artifact if you are too gready on it.


----------



## shaff (Aug 19, 2003)

Ok, so if assassination says its ok, ill have weapon gauntlets of +4, bracers of armor +5, and a monk's belt of ogre strength, lol.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 19, 2003)

I emailed you my character, Assassination.  Please let me know if/when you receive it.


----------



## assassination (Aug 20, 2003)

ok i see where the debat is now and i will have to give it more though into how you could make them. 
you can make the item but they would be bracers of armour +5/ogre strength. barsers cost 25,000 + (4,000 X 1.5 = 6,000) so total cost for this item would be 31,000, you can't add a +4 to hit onto these because there considered not to be a weapond. but you could take you weapond and put the +4 to hit on them.


----------



## assassination (Aug 23, 2003)

please reaad above post


----------



## Thels (Aug 23, 2003)

Can I use the 10k that's for special items to cast spells prior to the start of the game, such as permanency?


----------



## assassination (Aug 24, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Can I use the 10k that's for special items to cast spells prior to the start of the game, such as permanency? *




what 10k for special items. if you want you can use anyamount of money to cast spells, but for the magic useres i gave an extra 10,000 XP for anything that they want to do with it, but when we started this ame everybody would start at the same amount of XP.


----------



## Thels (Aug 24, 2003)

Anything we want to do with it? Okay, then I use the 10k XP to cast some spells together with permanency on myself.


----------



## shaff (Aug 24, 2003)

so i cant ad the bonuses to gauntlets instead of bracers, since they do count as a weapon?  And then put the ogre strength on my belt?


----------



## assassination (Aug 24, 2003)

yes you can but you would have to use the gautlents as the weaponds to gain the +4 to attack and damage, but if you used another weapond then you wouldn't get the bonus. ya you can add the orger strenght to the belt but if that belt has another abbility on it the orger strenght is 1.5 cost unless the abbillity on the belt already cost less then the orger strenght. but why wouldn't you just buy a belt of giant strenght???.


----------



## shaff (Aug 24, 2003)

im using the gauntlets as weapons cause they count as unarmed, so i styill get my bonus to damage from being a monk.  Im adding ogre strength to the belt, because i cant wear 2 belts, and i already have a monk's belt.

SO, how much do u want me to pay for gauntlets of armor +5 encahnted +4
and Monk's belt of ogre strength?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 24, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *SO, how much do u want me to pay for gauntlets of armor +5 encahnted +4
> and Monk's belt of ogre strength? *




And why donèt you simply pick bracer of armor +5 (which take the arm slot, his usual slot) and gauntlet +4 (which take hand slot, the usual slot for this weapon)?


----------



## assassination (Aug 25, 2003)

talking with my helping DM, first off you can't put an armour bonus on your gauntlets. second, if you where the gauntlents then the damage would be the gauntlets not your monk's damage. he sugested you pick up an amulet of mighty fists. also you can add the abillity of giant strenght to your monk's belt. just follow the item creation rulles in the back of the DMG page 288 (adding new abbility's). if you don't know if you got the price right then ask me.


----------



## shaff (Aug 25, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And why donèt you simply pick bracer of armor +5 (which take the arm slot, his usual slot) and gauntlet +4 (which take hand slot, the usual slot for this weapon)? *




can i do this?

I wasnt wanting spiked gauntlets or anything, i was going to get the gauntlets that count as a unarmed attack.


----------



## assassination (Aug 26, 2003)

......................................
shaff if you have the gautlents then they caunt as a weapond, so you have the 1d3 damage from the gauntlets, not your 2d6 from the monk. so i would SUGGEST you get the amulet of mighty fist +_. that is the only way a monk can get a bonus to attack.
and i was talking about the gautlents.


----------



## shaff (Aug 27, 2003)

assassination said:
			
		

> ......................................
> shaff if you have the gautlents then they caunt as a weapond, so you have the 1d3 damage from the gauntlets, not your 2d6 from the monk. so i would SUGGEST you get the amulet of mighty fist +_. that is the only way a monk can get a bonus to attack.
> and i was talking about the gautlents.




Well, ill have to look at my character when i get home, i will proly have to retool him to make him work... and now i gotta count up all my money again...    I should have a @$$ load more now...


----------



## tburdett (Aug 30, 2003)

Guys, I am going to drop out of the game.  I just don't have the patience to play in these play-by-post games.


----------



## Thels (Aug 31, 2003)

Man, this guy has too much spells. Took me ages to go through the available spells and make a decent selection...

For attribute scores, I rolled 17, 16, 14, 13, 10, 9. So that became Str 9, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 17, Wis 16, Cha 10. The 14 became 16 and the 9 became 7 due to racial modifiers. The 17 became 18 at level 4. The 16 became 17 and 18 at level 8 and 12. I didn't include the headband's modifiers for the number of skillpoints I got.

Character Name: Thierrock
Player Name: Thels
Dungeon Master: Assassination
Race&Gender: Strongheart Halfling/Male
Class&Level: Cleric3/Evoker3/Mystic Theuge8
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: Boccop
Size: Small
Age: 48
Height: 3'1"
Weight: 35lb
Skin&Eyes: Pale/Glowing Blue
Hair: Short Blond

Strength: 7 (-2)
Dexterity: 16 (+3)
Constitution: 13 (+1)
Intelligence: 18 (+4), 24 (+7) with Headband
Wisdom: 18 (+4), 24 (+7) with Periapt
Charisma: 10 ( 0)

Fortitude Save: +7 ( +6 Base, +1 Con)
Reflex Save: +7 ( +4 Base, +3 Dex)
Will Save: +16 (+12 Base, +4 Wis), 19 (+15 Base, +7 Wis) with Periapt

Melee Attack: +6 (+7 Base, -2 Str, +1 Size)
Ranged Attack: +11 (+7 Base, +3 Dex, +1 Size), +1 with slings and thrown weapons
Initiative: +3 (+3 Dex)

Armor Class: 17 (+1 Armor, +0 Shield, +3 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural Armor, +1 Deflection)
Hit Points: 58 (of 58)
Experience: 91000 (need 105000)

Max Weight: 17 (Light), 34 (Medium), 52 (Heavy)
52 (Over head), 104 (Off ground), 260 (Push or drag)
Movement Speed: 20/x4, 15/x4, 15/x3

Skills: 96 (6/level)
Climb +0 ( +0 Ranks, -2 Str, +2 Race), crossclass skill
Concentration +18 (+17 Ranks, +1 Con)
Jump +0 ( +0 Ranks, -2 Str, +2 Race), crossclass skill
Heal +24 (+17 Ranks, +7 Wis), +2 Healer's Kit
Hide +7 ( +0 Ranks, +3 Dex, +4 Size), crossclass skill
Knw Arcana +24 (+17 Ranks, +7 Int)
Knw Arc and Eng +8 ( +1 Ranks, +7 Int)
Knw Dungeoneer +8 ( +1 Ranks, +7 Int)
Knw Geography +8 ( +1 Ranks, +7 Int)
Knw History +8 ( +1 Ranks, +7 Int)
Knw Local +8 ( +1 Ranks, +7 Int)
Knw Nature +8 ( +1 Ranks, +7 Int)
Knw Nob and Roy +8 ( +1 Ranks, +7 Int)
Knw Religion +24 (+17 Ranks, +7 Int)
Knw The Planes +8 ( +1 Ranks, +7 Int)
Listen +7 ( +0 Ranks, +7 Wis), +2 Familiar
Move Silently +5 ( +0 Ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Race), +3 Familiar, crossclass skill
Prof Scribe +8 ( +1 Ranks, +7 Wis)
Spellcraft +26 (+17 Ranks, +7 Int, +2 Synergy)
Spot +7 ( +0 Ranks, +7 Wis), +2 Familiar
Use Magic Dev +1 ( +1 Ranks, +0 Cha), +2 Synergy bonus to decypher spells on scrolls, crossclass skill

Languages: 5 (+2 Racial, +3 Int)
Common
Halfling
Elven
Celestial
Draconic

Cleric Abilities:
Armor Proficiency: All
Shield Proficiency: Normal
Weapon Proficiency: All Simple
Domains: Knowledge, Magic
Spontaneous Cure Spells
Turn Undead

Evoker Abilities:
Specialization: Evocation
Forbidden Schools: Illusion, Necromancy
Summon Familiar

Feats:
Spellcasting Prodigy: Cleric
Spellcasting Prodigy: Evoker
Scribe Scroll
Spell Focus: Evocation
Greater Spell Focus: Evocation
Improved Initiative
Eschew Materials

Permanency Effects:
Arcane Sight 1500 xp
Comprehend Languages 500 xp
Darkvision 1000 xp
Read Magic 500 xp
Resistance 500 xp
See Invisibility 1000 xp
Tongues 1500 xp

Cleric Spells per Day: 6+0/7+1/6+1/6+1/5+1/3+1/2+1
Evoker Spells per Day: 4+1/6+1/6+1/6+1/5+1/3+1/2+1

Weapons:
Quarterstaff (To Hit +6, Dmg 1d4, Crit 20/x2, Small, Bludgeoning, 2lb)

Other Equipment:
Explorer's Outfit (Free)
Silver Holy Symbol (1lb) 25 gp
Bracers of Armor +1 (1lb) 1000 gp
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 2000 gp
Ring of Protection +1 2000 gp
Headband of Intellect 36000 gp
Periapt of Wisdom 36000 gp

Backpack (0.5lb): 2 gp
Waterskin (1lb) 1 gp
Flask x3 (4.5lb) 9 cp
Healer's Kit (1lb) 50 gp
Boccop's Blessed Book (1lb) 12000 gp
Leomund's Secret Chest Focus 50 gp
Analyze Dweomer Focus 1500 gp
Restoration Materials 100 gp
Raise Dead Materials 5000 gp
True Seeing Materials 250 gp

Leomund's Secret Chest: 5000 gp
Inkpen x2 2 sp
Ink x10 80 gp
Vial x10 (1lb) 10 gp
Paper x25 10 gp
Small Steel Mirror (0.5lb) 10 gp
Atonement Focus 500 gp
Legend Lore Focus 200 gp
Raise Dead Materials x2 10000 gp
Bless Water Materials x10 250 gp
Consecrate Materials x10 250 gp
Continual Flame Materials x10 500 gp
Divination Materials x10 1000 gp
Greater Glyph of Warding Materials x10 4000 gp
Legend Lore Materials x10 2500 gp
Restoration Materials x9 900 gp
Stoneskin Materials x10 2500 gp
True Seeing Materials x9 2250 gp
Undeath to Death Materials x10 5000 gp

Scrolls used to fill spellbook: 18750 gp
See Invisibility - 150 gp
Cat's Grace - 150 gp
Darkvision - 150 gp
Fox's Cunning - 150 gp
Knock - 150 gp
Arcane Sight - 375 gp
Deep Slumber - 375 gp
Heroism - 375 gp
Rage - 375 gp
Fly - 375 gp
Haste - 375 gp
Water Breathing - 375 gp
Leomund's Secure Shelter - 700 gp
Enlarge Person, Mass - 700 gp
Polymorph - 700 gp
Mordenkainen's Faithful Hound - 1125 gp
Teleport - 1125 gp
Passwall - 1125 gp
Analyze Dweomer - 1650 gp
Heroism, Greater - 1650 gp
Cat's Grace, Mass - 1650 gp
Disintegrate - 1650 gp
Fox Cunning, Mass - 1650 gp
Stone to Flesh - 1650 gp

Total Weight: 10lb
Money: 0pp, 211gp, 7sp, 1cp
__________________________________________________

Character Name: Pokey
Player Name: Thels (Familiar)
Dungeon Master: Assassination
Race&Gender: Cat, Male
Class&Level: Familiar14
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: Not Applicable
Size: Tiny
Age: 2
Height: 0'9"
Weight: 6lb
Skin&Eyes: Furry, Green
Hair: Black, White Socks

Strength: 3 (-4)
Dexterity: 15 (+2)
Constitution: 10 ( 0)
Intelligence: 7 (-2)
Wisdom: 12 (+1)
Charisma: 7 (-1)

Fortitude Save: +2 (+0 Base, +2 Con)
Reflex Save: +4 (+2 Base, +2 Dex)
Will Save: +1 (+0 Base, +1 Wis)

Melee Attack: -2 (+0 Base, -2 Str)
Ranged Attack: +0 (+0 Base, +2 Dex)
Initiative: +2 (+2 Dex)

Max Weight: 5 (Light), 10 (Medium), 15 (Heavy), 75 (Push or drag)
Movement Speed: 30/x4, 20/x4, 20/x3

Attack: Claw (To Hit +4, Dmg 1d2-4, Crit 20/x2)
Full Attack: Claw/Claw/Bite (To Hit +4/+4/-1, Dmg 1d2-4/1d2-4/1d3-4, Crit 20/x2)
Armor Class: 16 (+2 Size, +2 Dex, +2 Natural Armor)
Hit Points: 29 (of 29)

Skills:
Balance +10 (+0 Ranks, +2 Dex, +8 Race)
Climb +6 (+0 Ranks, +2 Dex, +4 Race)
Hide +14 (+0 Ranks, +2 Dex, +4 Race, +8 Size), +4 in Tall Grass or Heavy Undergrowth
Jump +10 (+0 Ranks, +2 Dex, +8 Race)
Listen +3 (+2 Ranks, +1 Wis)
Move Silently +6 (+0 Ranks, +2 Dex, +4 Race)
Spot +3 (+2 Ranks, +1 Wis)

Abilities:
Low-light Vision
Scent
Weapon Finesse
Alertness
Improved Evasion
Share Spells
Empathic Link
Deliver Touch Spells
__________________________________________________

Cleric Spells:
Orisons
*Abj - Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
*Con - Create Water: Creates 2 gallons/level of pure water.
Con - Cure Minor Wounds: Cures 1 point of damage.
Div - Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
*Div - Detect Poison: Detects poison in one creature or object.
*Div - Guidance: +1 on one attack roll, saving throw, or skill check.
Div - Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.
**Evo - Light: Object shines like a torch.
Nec - Inflict Minor Wounds: Touch attack, 1 point of damage.
Tra - Mending: Makes minor repairs on an object.
Tra - Purify Food and Drink: Purifies 1 cu. ft./level of food or water.
Tra - Virtue: Subject gains 1 temporary hp.

1st Level
Abj - Endure Elements: Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
Abj - Entropic Shield: Ranged attacks against you have 20% miss chance.
*Abj - Hide from Undead: Undead can't perceive one subject/level.
Abj - Protection from Chaos: +2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders.
Abj - Protection from Evil: +2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders.
Abj - Protection from Good: +2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders.
Abj - Protection from Law: +2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders.
Abj - Remove Fear: Suppresses fear or gives +4 on saves against fear for one subject + one per four levels.
*Abj - Sanctuary: Opponents can't attack you, and you can't attack.
**Abj - Shield of Faith: Aura grants +2 or higher deflection bonus.
Con - Cure Light Wounds: Cures 1d8 damage +1/level (max +5).
*Con - Obscuring Mist: Fog surrounds you.
*Con - Summon Monster I: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Div - Comprehend Languages: You understand all spoken and written languages.
Div - Detect Chaos: Reveals creatures, spells, or objects of selected alignment.
Div - Detect Evil: Reveals creatures, spells, or objects of selected alignment.
Div - Detect Good: Reveals creatures, spells, or objects of selected alignment.
Div - Detect Law: Reveals creatures, spells, or objects of selected alignment.
*Div - [Detect Secret Doors: Reveals hidden doors within 60 ft.]
*Div - Detect Undead: Reveals undead within 60 ft.
Evo - Divine Favor: You gain +1 per three levels on attack and damage rolls.
Enc - Bane: Enemies take -1 on attack rolls and saves against fear.
Enc - Bless: Allies gain +1 on attack rolls and saves against fear.
Enc - Command: One subject obeys selected command for 1 round.
Ill - [Nystul's Magic Aura: Alters object's magic aura.]
Nec - Cause Fear: One creature of 5 HD or less flees for 1d4 rounds.
Nec - Curse Water M: Makes unholy water.
Nec - Deathwatch: Reveals how near death subjects within 30 ft. are.
Nec - Doom: One subject takes -2 on attack rolls, damage rolls, saves, and checks.
Nec - Inflict Light Wounds: Touch deals 1d8 damage +1/level (max +5).
Tra - Bless Water M: Makes holy water.
Tra - Magic Stone: Three stones gain +1 on attack, deal 1d6 +1 damage.
Tra - Magic Weapon: Weapon gains +1 bonus.

2nd Level
Abj - Resist Energy: Ignores 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type.
Abj - Shield Other F: You take half of subject's damage.
Abj - Undetectable Alignment: Conceals alignment for 24 hours.
Con - Cure Moderate Wounds: Cures 2d8 damage +1/level (max +10).
Con - Delay Poison: Stops poison from harming subject for 1 hour/level.
*Con - Remove Paralysis: Frees one or more creatures from paralysis or slow effect.
*Con - Restoration, Lesser: Dispels magical ability penalty or repairs 1d4 ability damage.
*Con - Summon Monster II: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Div - Augury M F: Learns whether an action will be good or bad.
Div - [Detect Thoughts: Allows "listening" to surface thoughts.]
Div - Find Traps: Notice traps as a rogue does.
*Div - [Identify: Determines properties of magic item.]
Div - Status: Monitors condition, position of allies.
Enc - Aid: +1 on attack rolls and saves against fear, 1d8 temporary hp +1/level (max +10).
Enc - Calm Emotions: Calms creatures, negating emotion effects.
Enc - Enthrall: Captivates all within 100 ft. + 10 ft./level.
*Enc - Hold Person: Paralyzes one humanoid for 1 round/level.
*Enc - Zone of Truth: Subjects within range cannot lie.
Evo - Consecrate M: Fills area with positive energy, making undead weaker.
Evo - Darkness: 20-ft. radius of supernatural shadow.
Evo - Desecrate M: Fills area with negative energy, making undead stronger.
Evo - Shatter: Sonic vibration damages objects or crystalline creatures.
Evo - Sound Burst: Deals 1d8 sonic damage to subjects; may stun them.
Evo - Spiritual Weapon: Magic weapon attacks on its own.
Ill - Silence: Negates sound in 15-ft. radius.
Nec - Death Knell: Kills dying creature; you gain 1d8 temporary hp, +2 to Str, and +1 level.
Nec - Gentle Repose: Preserves one corpse.
Nec - Inflict Moderate Wounds: Touch attack, 2d8 damage +1/level (max +10).
*Tra - Align Weapon: Weapon becomes good, evil, lawful, or chaotic.
Tra - Bear's Endurance: Subject gains +4 to Con for 1 min./level.
Tra - Bull's Strength: Subject gains +4 to Str for 1 min./level.
Tra - Eagle's Splendor: Subject gains +4 to Cha for 1 min./level.
Tra - Make Whole: Repairs an object.
Tra - Owl's Wisdom: Subject gains +4 to Wis for 1 min./level.

3rd Level
Abj - Dispel Magic: Cancels spells and magical effects.
*Abj - [Dispel Magic: Cancels magical spells and effects.]
Abj - Glyph of Warding M: Inscription harms those who pass it.
Abj - Magic Circle against Chaos: As protection spells, but 10-ft. radius and 10 min./level.
Abj - Magic Circle against Evil: As protection spells, but 10-ft. radius and 10 min./level.
Abj - Magic Circle against Good: As protection spells, but 10-ft. radius and 10 min./level.
Abj - Magic Circle against Law: As protection spells, but 10-ft. radius and 10 min./level.
Abj - Obscure Object: Masks object against scrying.
*Abj - Protection from Energy: Absorb 12 points/level of damage from one kind of energy.
*Abj - Remove Curse: Frees object or person from curse.
Con - Create Food and Water: Feeds three humans (or one horse)/level.
Con - Cure Serious Wounds: Cures 3d8 damage +1/level (max +15).
Con - Remove Blindness/Deafness: Cures normal or magical conditions.
Con - Remove Disease: Cures all diseases affecting subject.
*Con - Summon Monster III: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Div - [Clairaudience/Clairvoyance: Hear or see at a distance for 1 min./level.]
Div - Locate Object: Senses direction toward object (specific or type).
*Enc - Prayer: Allies +1 bonus on most rolls, enemies -1 penalty.
Evo - Continual Flame M: Makes a permanent, heatless torch.
Evo - Daylight: 60-ft. radius of bright light.
Evo - Deeper Darkness: Object sheds supernatural shadow in 60-ft. radius.
Evo - Helping Hand: Ghostly hand leads subject to you.
*Evo - Invisibility Purge: Dispels invisibility within 5 ft./level.
Evo - Searing Light: Ray deals 1d8/two levels damage, more against undead.
Evo - Wind Wall: Deflects arrows, smaller creatures, and gases.
Nec - Animate Dead M: Creates undead skeletons and zombies.
Nec - Bestow Curse: -6 to an ability score; -4 on attack rolls, saves, and checks; or 50% chance of losing each action.
Nec - Blindness/Deafness: Makes subject blinded or deafened.
Nec - Contagion: Infects subject with chosen disease.
Nec - Inflict Serious Wounds: Touch attack, 3d8 damage +1/level (max +15).
Nec - Speak with Dead: Corpse answers one question/two levels.
*Tra - Magic Vestment: Armor or shield gains +1 enhancement per four levels.
Tra - Meld into Stone: You and your gear merge with stone.
Tra - Stone Shape: Sculpts stone into any shape.
Tra - Water Breathing: Subjects can breathe underwater.
Tra - Water Walk: Subject treads on water as if solid.

4th Level
Abj - Dimensional Anchor: Bars extradimensional movement.
*Abj - Dismissal: Forces a creature to return to native plane.
Abj - Freedom of Movement: Subject moves normally despite impediments.
Abj - Repel Vermin: Insects, spiders, and other vermin stay 10 ft. away.
Abj - Spell Immunity: Subject is immune to one spell per four levels.
Con - Cure Critical Wounds: Cures 4d8 damage +1/level (max +20).
Con - Neutralize Poison: Immunizes subject against poison, detoxifies venom in or on subject.
Con - Planar Ally, Lesser X: Exchange services with a 6 HD extraplanar creature.
*Con - Restoration M: Restores level and ability score drains.
*Con - Summon Monster IV: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Div - Discern Lies: Reveals deliberate falsehoods.
Div - Divination M: Provides useful advice for specific proposed actions.
Div - [Divination M: Provides useful advice for specific proposed actions.]
Div - Tongues: Speak any language.
Evo - Divine Power: You gain attack bonus, +6 to Str, and 1 hp/level.
Evo - Imbue with Spell Ability: Transfer spells to subject.
*Evo - [Imbue with Spell Ability: Transfer spells to subject.]
*Evo - Sending: Delivers short message anywhere, instantly.
*Nec - Death Ward: Grants immunity to death spells and negative energy effects.
Nec - Inflict Critical Wounds: Touch attack, 4d8 damage +1/level (max +20).
Nec - Poison: Touch deals 1d10 Con damage, repeats in 1 min.
Tra - Air Walk: Subject treads on air as if solid (climb at 45-degree angle).
Tra - Control Water: Raises or lowers bodies of water.
Tra - Giant Vermin: Turns centipedes, scorpions, or spiders into giant vermin.
Tra - Magic Weapon, Greater: +1 bonus/four levels (max +5).

5th Level
Abj - Atonement F X: Removes burden of misdeeds from subject.
Abj - Break Enchantment: Frees subjects from enchantments, alterations, curses, and petrification.
Abj - Dispel Chaos: +4 bonus against attacks.
Abj - Dispel Evil: +4 bonus against attacks.
Abj - Dispel Good: +4 bonus against attacks.
Abj - Dispel Law: +4 bonus against attacks.
Abj - Spell Resistance: Subject gains SR 12 + level.
Abj - [Spell Resistance: Subject gains SR 12 + level.]
Con - Cure Light Wounds, Mass: Cures 1d8 damage +1/level for many creatures.
Con - Insect Plague: Locust swarms attack creatures.
Con - Plane Shift F: As many as eight subjects travel to another plane.
*Con - Raise Dead M: Restores life to subject who died as long as one day/level ago.
*Con - Summon Monster V: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Con - Wall of Stone: Creates a stone wall that can be shaped.
Div - Commune X: Deity answers one yes-or-no question/level.
Div - Scrying F: Spies on subject from a distance.
Div - True Seeing M: Lets you see all things as they really are.
*Div - [True Seeing M: Lets you see all things as they really are.]
Enc - Command, Greater: As command, but affects one subject/level.
Enc - Symbol of Sleep M: Triggered rune puts nearby creatures into catatonic slumber.
*Evo - Flame Strike: Smite foes with divine fire (1d6/level damage).
Evo - Hallow M: Designates location as holy.
Evo - Unhallow M: Designates location as unholy.
Nec - Inflict Light Wounds, Mass: Deals 1d8 damage +1/level to many creatures.
Nec - Mark of Justice: Designates action that will trigger curse on subject.
Nec - Slay Living: Touch attack kills subject.
Nec - Symbol of Pain M: Triggered rune wracks nearby creatures with pain.
Tra - Disrupting Weapon: Melee weapon destroys undead.
Tra - Righteous Might: Your size increases, and you gain combat bonuses.

6th Level
Abj - Antilife Shell: 10-ft. field hedges out living creatures.
Abj - [Antimagic Field: Negates magic within 10 ft.]
Abj - Banishment: Banishes 2 HD/level of extraplanar creatures.
Abj - Dispel Magic, Greater: As dispel magic, but up to +20 on check.
Abj - Forbiddance M: Blocks planar travel, damages creatures of different alignment.
Abj - Glyph of Warding, Greater M: As glyph of warding, but up to 10d8 damage or 6th-level spell.
Con - Cure Moderate Wounds, Mass: Cures 2d8 damage +1/level for many creatures.
*Con - Heal: Cures 10 points/level of damage, all diseases and mental conditions.
*Con - Heroes' Feast: Food for one creature/level cures and grants combat bonuses.
Con - Planar Ally X: As lesser planar ally, but up to 12 HD.
Con - Summon Monster VI: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Con - Word of Recall: Teleports you back to designated place.
Div - Find the Path: Shows most direct way to a location.
*Div - [Find the Path: Shows most direct way to a location.]
Enc - Geas/Quest: As lesser geas, plus it affects any creature.
Enc - Symbol of Persuasion M: Triggered rune charms nearby creatures.
Evo - Blade Barrier: Wall of blades deals 1d6/level damage.
Nec - Create Undead: Create ghouls, ghasts, mummies, or mohrgs.
Nec - Harm: Deals 10 points/level damage to target.
Nec - Inflict Moderate Wounds, Mass: Deals 2d8 damage +1/level to many creatures.
Nec - Symbol of Fear M: Triggered rune panics nearby creatures.
Nec - Undeath to Death M: Destroys 1d4 HD/level undead (max 20d4).
Tra - Animate Objects: Objects attack your foes.
Tra - Bear's Endurance, Mass: As bear's endurance, affects one subject/ level.
Tra - Bull's Strength, Mass: As bull's strength, affects one subject/level.
Tra - Eagle's Splendor, Mass: As eagle's splendor, affects one subject/level.
Tra - Owl's Wisdom, Mass: As owl's wisdom, affects one subject/level.
Tra - Wind Walk: You and your allies turn vaporous and travel fast.

Evoker Spells:
Cantrips
Abj - Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
*Con - Acid Splash: Orb deals 1d3 acid damage.
Div - Detect Poison: Detects poison in one creature or small object.
Div - Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
Div - Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.
Enc - Daze: Humanoid creature of 4 HD or less loses next action.
Evo - Dancing Lights: Creates torches or other lights.
Evo - Flare: Dazzles one creature (-1 on attack rolls).
Evo - Light: Object shines like a torch.
*Evo - Ray of Frost: Ray deals 1d3 cold damage.
Tra - Mage Hand: 5-pound telekinesis.
Tra - Mending: Makes minor repairs on an object.
*Tra - Message: Whispered conversation at distance.
Tra - Open/Close: Opens or closes small or light things.
*Uni - Arcane Mark: Inscribes a personal rune (visible or invisible).
*Uni - Prestidigitation: Performs minor tricks.

1st Level
*Abj - Shield: Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles.
*Con - Mage Armor: Gives subject +4 armor bonus.
**Enc - Charm Person: Makes one person your friend.
Enc - Sleep: Puts 4 HD of creatures into magical slumber.
*Evo - Burning Hands: 1d4/level fire damage (max 5d4).
**Evo - Magic Missile: 1d4+1 damage; +1 missile per two levels above 1st (max 5).
Tra - Enlarge Person: Humanoid creature doubles in size.
Tra - Reduce Person: Humanoid creature halves in size.

2nd Level
*Con - Melf's Acid Arrow: Ranged touch attack; 2d4 damage for 1 round +1 round/three levels.
*Con - Web: Fills 20-ft.-radius spread with sticky spiderwebs.
Div - See Invisibility: Reveals invisible creatures or objects.
*Evo - Flaming Sphere: Creates rolling ball of fire, 2d6 damage, lasts 1 round/level.
*Evo - Scorching Ray: Ranged touch attack deals 4d6 fire damage, +1 ray/four levels (max 3).
Tra - Cat's Grace: Subject gains +4 to Dex for 1 min./level.
**Tra - Darkvision: See 60 ft. in total darkness.
Tra - Fox's Cunning: Subject gains +4 Int for 1 min./level.
*Tra - Knock: Opens locked or magically sealed door.

3rd Level
*Con - Phantom Steed: Magic horse appears for 1 hour/level.
Div - Arcane Sight: Magical auras become visible to you.
*Enc - Deep Slumber: Puts 10 HD of creatures to sleep.
*Enc - Heroism: Gives +2 bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks.
*Enc - Rage: Subjects gains +2 to Str and Con, +1 on Will saves, -2 to AC.
*Evo - Fireball: 1d6 damage per level, 20-ft. radius.
Evo - Leomund's Tiny Hut: Creates shelter for ten creatures.
*Evo - Lightning Bolt: Electricity deals 1d6/level damage.
Tra - Fly: Subject flies at speed of 60 ft.
*Tra - Haste: One creature/level moves faster, +1 on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves.
Tra - Water Breathing: Subjects can breathe underwater.

4th Level
Abj - Remove Curse: Frees object or person from curse.
Abj - Stoneskin M: Ignore 10 points of damage per attack.
*Con - Dimension Door: Teleports you short distance.
*Con - Leomund's Secure Shelter: Creates sturdy cottage.
**Evo - Ice Storm: Hail deals 5d6 damage in cylinder 40 ft. across.
*Tra - Enlarge Person, Mass: Enlarges several creatures.
*Tra - Polymorph: Gives one willing subject a new form.

5th Level
Con - Leomund's Secret Chest F: Hides expensive chest on Ethereal Plane; you retrieve it at will.
*Con - Mordenkainen's Faithful Hound: Phantom dog can guard, attack.
*Con - Teleport: Instantly transports you as far as 100 miles/level.
Enc - Hold Monster: As hold person, but any creature.
**Evo - Cone of Cold: 1d6/level cold damage.
Tra - Passwall: Creates passage through wood or stone wall.
Uni - Permanency X:Makes certain spells permanent.

6th Level
*Div - Analyze Dweomer F: Reveals magical aspects of subject.
Div - Legend Lore M F: Lets you learn tales about a person, place, or thing.
Enc - Heroism, Greater: Gives +4 bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks; immunity to fear; temporary hp.
*Evo - Chain Lightning: 1d6/level damage; 1 secondary bolt/level each deals half damage.
*Tra - Cat's Grace, Mass: As cat's grace, affects one subject/level.
Tra - Disintegrate: Makes one creature or object vanish.
Tra - Fox's Cunning, Mass: As fox's cunning, affects one subject/ level.
Tra - Stone to Flesh: Restores petrified creature.


----------



## assassination (Sep 4, 2003)

looks good. but did you use the headband of intelect to get how many skill points you get or is that without using the headband to determine skill points.
also the characters that where sent to me are good. and plaese tell me who is left in this game.


----------



## Thels (Sep 4, 2003)

The Headband raises intelligence. Skill points are based on intelligence. I calculated as if I was not wearing the headband when counting the number of skillpoint I have, but the headband is included with the intelligence modifier for intelligencebased skills.


----------



## Jaik (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm still in.  My character is finished aside from picking daily spells.  I'll have him posted in an hour or two.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Jaik (Sep 6, 2003)

Character Name: Daven
Player Name: Jaik
Dungeon Master: Assassination
Race&Gender: Human/Male
Class&Level: Cleric14
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Heironeous
Size: Medium
Age: 32
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 175lb
Skin&Eyes: Pale/Ice Blue
Hair: Light Blonde, with a lot of thin braids

Strength: 13 (+1), 17 (+3) with Belt
Dexterity: 11 (0)
Constitution: 16 (+3)
Intelligence: 11 (0)
Wisdom: 17 (+3), 21 (+5) with Periapt
Charisma: 12 (+1)

Fortitude Save: +15 ( +9 Base, +3 Con, +3 cloak)
Reflex Save: +9 ( +4 Base, +0 Dex, +2 Feat, +3 cloak)
Will Save: +15 (+9 Base, +3 Wis, +3 cloak), 17 (+9 Base, +5 Wis, +3 cloak) with Periapt

Melee Attack: +11/+6, +13/+8 with Belt (+10 Base, +1 Str)
Reikstahl (Keen Longsword +3) +15/+10 (1d8+4 17-20/X2)
+17/+12 (1d8+6 17-20/X2) with Belt

Ranged Attack: +10/+5 (+10 Base, +0 Dex)
Initiative: +0 (+0 Dex)

Armor Class: 28 (+12 Armor, +6 Shield, +0 Dex)
Hit Points: 92 (of 92)
Speed: 30

Skills: 96 (3/level)
Concentration 10+3=+13
Spellcraft 6+2(synergy)=+8
Knowledge(Religion) 6=+6
Diplomacy 6+1=+7
Heal 6+5=+11
Knowledge(Arcana) 6=+6
Knowledge(History) 5=+5
Knowledge(The Planes) 6=+6

Cleric Abilities:
Armor Proficiency: All
Shield Proficiency: Normal
Weapon Proficiency: All Simple
Domains: Good, War
Spontaneous Cure Spells
Turn Undead (+2 vs. undead from Knowledge(Religion))

Feats:
Combat Casting
Power Attack
Cleave
Extend Spell
Lightning Reflexes
Maximize Spell

Magical Items:
Keen Longsword +3 (Reichstahl)
Full Plate +4
Large Steel Shield +4
Ring of Feather Falling
Periapt of Wisdom +4
Belt of Giant Strength +4
Boots of Striding and Springing
Circlet of Blasting, Minor
Cloak of Resistance +3
Gloves of Swimming and Climbing
Goggles of Night
Heward's Handy Haversack
Rope of Climbing

Roughly 5500 gp left


----------



## Velmont (Sep 13, 2003)

As I will have less time in the next months, I must reduce a bit of activities on boards, so I  play in this game as it hasnèt start yet. Sorry assassination, maybe another time.


----------



## Thels (Sep 27, 2003)

So, is this still going anywhere


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

*final poke*


----------

